# Cronjob wird doppelt ausgeführt



## jannicars (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

mein Cronjob wird komischerweise doppelt ausgeführt, der Code lautet:

```
0 1 * * *  wget http://test.de > /root/cronjoblog.txt
```
Es wird auch direkt um 1:00 nachts aufgerufen, nur komischerweise auch nochmal um 1:15..

der prozess crond läuft nicht doppelt.
Es läuft CentOs 5.7 auf dem Server.

Jemand Ideen warum der Cronjob doppelt gemacht wird?


----------

